

Dumb benchmarks of Sinatra-like libraries on Elixir, Ruby and Node.js - cookiestack
https://gist.github.com/999390

======
felixge
Question: Does the franky example make use of both of your cores? Express and
Sinatra are probably just using a single core out of the box.

~~~
josevalim
Yes, Frankie is using both cores. I am passing the flag "production" to all
three libraries but not doing any further customization to the underlying
VM/engine/webserver.

~~~
zzen
Slap cluster (<http://learnboost.github.com/cluster/>) in front of your
node.js express server and re-run the tests with both cores. I'd guess the
performance will close to double.

~~~
josevalim
I believe I could optimize all three scenarios by configuring the webservers,
VMs and so forth. That is not the point here though so I decided to go with
out of the box experience.

